# Rebuilding Walbro Carb questions



## Pbrush (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a parts kit in-hand for the WT / WA Series carbs, and I'm looking for a source for information on rebuilding them. Frankly, I was surprised how complex these little things are, and was looking for some tips and pointers before I tear into it and possibly damage something. I read a previous post concerning using compressed air to blow out the passages, but I have yet to remove the welch plugs and wanted to know if this was advisable / necessary - Thanks !


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Somewhere in this forum there's post with a link to a Walbro service manual, it shows how to reassemble Walbro carbs (and other good info). You can save it to you PC for future use. Do a search using walbro and go through the posts.

I tried to upload the pdf file but it didn't work.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Pbrush said:


> I have a parts kit in-hand for the WT / WA Series carbs, and I'm looking for a source for information on rebuilding them. Frankly, I was surprised how complex these little things are, and was looking for some tips and pointers before I tear into it and possibly damage something. I read a previous post concerning using compressed air to blow out the passages, but I have yet to remove the welch plugs and wanted to know if this was advisable / necessary - Thanks !


All I do is after I take the welch plugs out and soak the carb.is run a bread tie wire throgh the 3-4 little holes,then shin a light through the throut of the carb to make sure the holes are clear.
Then puting the needle in **on walbro carbs **lay a screwdriver tip across where the lever ir an the lever should just touch the screwdriver tip.

OH and make sure all the old gasket is off.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

*WalbroServiceManual.pdf*



Rookie1 said:


> Somewhere in this forum there's post with a link to a Walbro service manual, it shows how to reassemble Walbro carbs (and other good info). You can save it to you PC for future use. Do a search using walbro and go through the posts.
> 
> I tried to upload the pdf file but it didn't work.


WalbroServiceManual.pdf TRY THIS


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

*Re-building Walbro*



Pbrush said:


> I have a parts kit in-hand for the WT / WA Series carbs, and I'm looking for a source for information on rebuilding them. Frankly, I was surprised how complex these little things are, and was looking for some tips and pointers before I tear into it and possibly damage something. I read a previous post concerning using compressed air to blow out the passages, but I have yet to remove the welch plugs and wanted to know if this was advisable / necessary - Thanks !



Look at the top of the hobby talk page where the current site path is displayed. Delete what is in the box and type in Walbro pdf. and hit go or search When the choices come up, I chose the first one and it displayed a 101 study of how the Walbro is assembled and a comprehensive repair instruction set.


----------

